# Get a Windows 10 licence for free if you register on Windows Insider



## TRWOV (Jun 20, 2015)

> EDIT: Apparently either MS changed their minds or there was a "communication error":
> http://arstechnica.com/information-...hily-backs-away-from-free-windows-10-promise/
> 
> _*The status of W10 preview installs with a tied Microsoft Account registered on the Windows Insider Program is uncertain at this point.*_





ORIGINAL POST:


> *Getting the final release on July 29th*
> Windows Insiders running the Windows 10 Insider Preview (Home and Pro editions) with their registered MSA connected to their PC will receive the final release build of Windows 10 starting on July 29th. This will come as just another flight. I’ve gotten a lot of questions from Windows Insiders about how this will work if they clean installed from ISO. As long as you are running an Insider Preview build and connected with the MSA you used to register, you will receive the Windows 10 final release build and remain activated. Once you have successfully installed this build and activated, you will also be able to clean install on that PC from final media if you want to start over fresh.



http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwi...changes-to-windows-10-insider-preview-builds/

Basically:
1. Register a Microsoft Account (Hotmail, Live, Xbox, etc) on the Windows Insider Program.
2. Download and install the Windows 10 Consumer Preview
3. When the install ask you for a Microsoft Account use the same one you used to register on the program
4. On July 29th your Windows 10 preview install will be activated

This will put you on the fast update ring (you'll get fixes and such in beta form) so I wouldn't advice to use this method on your main/work PC. _*I don't know if this method is limited to a single install (the article doesn't specify) but I would think so.*_

I'm going to do this on my SteamBox.  Thanks for the free OS, MS 


_How is this different from clicking on the little Windows icon on the taskbar on Windows 7/8/8.1???_ 

You can install the W10 Preview on a "fresh" build and have it activated at the launch date. No need to get a W7/8/8.1 license in order to upgrade to W10 later... the drawback is that you're put in the fast ring for updates.

If you already have W7/8/8.1 installed *DON'T INSTALL THE PREVIEW*. Every W7/8/8.1 installation will be able to upgrade to W10 for free on July 29th.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice! I'll try this one of my pcs


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2015)

There's no advantage in doing this than there is in using the icon on the task bar that all compatible computers should already have.
There will be no big download required on the 29th of July as Microsoft is sending out W10 incrementally to those that have reserved their copy already.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> There's no advantage in doing this than there is in using the icon on the task bar that all compatible computers should already have.
> There will be no big download required on the 29th of July as Microsoft is sending out W10 incrementally to those that have reserved their copy already.



*The advantaje in this case is that you don't need to have a W7 or W8 license.* Basically MS is giving away a W10 license to each Windows Insider BUT you're put on the fast updates ring (i.e.: you're a perpetual beta tester).


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> *The advantaje in this case is that you don't need to have a W7 or W8 license.*


This has always been the case, even pirated versions can get Win 10 for life for free, on the machine they installed the insider preview. The stipulation being that it had to have been installed over a compatible version of Win 7 or 8.1, and is not transferable to any other hardware.
When a major hardware change such as a Motherboard is undertaken, a new Activation with a legally bought key must take place.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 20, 2015)

Installing now........


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 20, 2015)

> When a major hardware change such as a Motherboard is undertaken, a new Activation with a legally bought key must take place.



I never understood how that's legal, but yeah, it seems to be what they're gunning for.

I mean, why should a license vaporize because your hardware changed?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 20, 2015)

when i upgrade with update option not with iso option will i loose all programs it will be clean install?


----------



## Subhash Boipai (Jun 20, 2015)

It will be a clean install.


----------



## john_ (Jun 20, 2015)

So, if someone already have windows 7 original and also win 10 insider installed, is that person going to end up with two licenses? I think this is a nice way to get multiple licenses in case you have multiple computers, not just one or two win 10 licenses (not necessarily all computers run Win 7 or latter).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 20, 2015)

Just finished install windows 10 insider and all my apps settings ect wasnt removed and seems everything works fine.


----------



## horik (Jun 20, 2015)

I will change this PC in a few months and will build a new one(Skylake), is there a way to get free Win10 for that new build?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 20, 2015)

Jaffakeik said:


> when i upgrade with update option not with iso option will i loose all programs it will be clean install?



If you update, it should retain your programs.  I installed in December with update option and every game and app was still there afterwards.


----------



## newconroer (Jun 20, 2015)

horik said:


> I will change this PC in a few months and will build a new one(Skylake), is there a way to get free Win10 for that new build?


Good question Horik.

I am not interested in chucking Win 10 preview on any of my machines, while also having to use that annoying Live account style Windows login, and stay connected just so I can get the 'final' build.
If it's going to be free any ways, then why wouldn't I just 'download' it later if you catch my drift.

I really have no idea where Microsoft thinks this type of advertising is going to lead them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2015)

so if you install this and the release date comes do you have to fully reinstall the release version?


----------



## qubit (Jun 20, 2015)

Wicked.  Nice one.

I've already got an Insider intallation in a vm which I haven't run in a while. I'll fire it up and register for the upgrade.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> This has always been the case, even pirated versions can get Win 10 for life for free, on the machine they installed the insider preview. The stipulation being that it had to have been installed over a compatible version of Win 7 or 8.1, and is not transferable to any other hardware.
> When a major hardware change such as a Motherboard is undertaken, a new Activation with a legally bought key must take place.



This is for fresh builds with no Windows on them. First post edited for clarification.



Jaffakeik said:


> when i upgrade with update option not with iso option will i loose all programs it will be clean install?



If you already have W7/8/8.1 DON'T INSTALL THE PREVIEW. Every W7/8/8.1 installation will be able to upgrade to W10 for free on July 29th.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2015)

Saw this on facebook thanks to a certain alien, downloading and upgrading today since my OS has gone a bit weird after my 280x dying caused some issues (cant open 'devices and printers' and cant use sleep mode)

I'm not fussed about my legit 7/8 keys not 'upgrading' because i'll end up formatting before the year or free upgrading is over.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 21, 2015)

horik said:


> I will change this PC in a few months and will build a new one(Skylake), is there a way to get free Win10 for that new build?



Similar thing here, going to take my current os and put it on a racing sim rig, and build just a web surfer.

If I install preview on a old xp computer, can I take that is and put it on a full new skylake web surfer.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> *The advantaje in this case is that you don't need to have a W7 or W8 license.* Basically MS is giving away a W10 license to each Windows Insider BUT you're put on the fast updates ring (i.e.: you're a perpetual beta tester).


Wrong mine defaulted to slow you can freely change it


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2015)

how is he wrong? i'm following this method right now, and you do not need an existing OS install or key to use this method.

edit: you edited, page updated. you were referring to the fast updates.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2015)

I installed as follows
ran a full backup with arconis
purged my key and activation id from the command line
installed windows 10
installed the windows 10 public product key
did the phone activation via the command line (the gui was bugged)
VICTORY


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyone have a link for the preview? Such as a iso.
I will try it on the old xp computer anyway.

Also is there a min. Ram amount? I think it has 1gb


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2015)

Delta6326 said:


> Anyone have a link for the preview? Such as a iso.
> I will try it on the old xp computer anyway.
> 
> Also is there a min. Ram amount? I think it has 1gb



http://windows.microsoft.com/en-au/windows/preview-iso


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2015)

I would register a account with insider first and download from there


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I would register a account with insider first and download from there



the link above contains download links, how to register and system requirements.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 22, 2015)

MS changed their minds: http://arstechnica.com/information-...hily-backs-away-from-free-windows-10-promise/


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I never understood how that's legal, but yeah, it seems to be what they're gunning for.
> 
> I mean, why should a license vaporize because your hardware changed?



Because OEM licenses are only licensed to the original hardware they are installed on.

Retail licenses allow unlimited hardware changes.

That is why OEM licenses are usually half the price of Retail.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 22, 2015)

silkstone said:


> MS changed their minds: http://arstechnica.com/information-...hily-backs-away-from-free-windows-10-promise/


So_ maybe_ then? If you're *not* part of a corporation, organization, or group? It's not like they cleared much up in that article. 

Well, whatever. It doesn't really matter so much to me I guess. I've got all my bases covered anyway.


----------



## qubit (Jun 22, 2015)

silkstone said:


> MS changed their minds: http://arstechnica.com/information-...hily-backs-away-from-free-windows-10-promise/


Yeah had to be too good to be true.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 22, 2015)

silkstone said:


> MS changed their minds: http://arstechnica.com/information-...hily-backs-away-from-free-windows-10-promise/



We will find out sooner or later either way hehe..

I actually more bothered why that site of few wanted a raw connection  to my computer than what they say.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah.

I installed the preview on 3 computers and I have 2xWin8 pro and 1xWin8 pro WMC licences already. I'm wondering if there will be a way to convert my Win 8 licences to Win 10 ones without having to install the full OS and go through the upgrade route. 

I'm also hoping that my retail license will remain retail as I plan to upgrade a little after skylake is released.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 22, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Because OEM licenses are only licensed to the original hardware they are installed on.
> 
> Retail licenses allow unlimited hardware changes.
> 
> That is why OEM licenses are usually half the price of Retail.



I was speaking in concept of licensing law, I know how the world works I just don't think it should be allowed even at a discount...  but I may be alone in that opinion.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2015)

i upgraded my main PC from windows 8.1, and clean installed my secondary.

will know soon enough how it all plays out.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 22, 2015)

silkstone said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I installed the preview on 3 computers and I have 2xWin8 pro and 1xWin8 pro WMC licences already. I'm wondering if there will be a way to convert my Win 8 licences to Win 10 ones without having to install the full OS and go through the upgrade route.
> 
> I'm also hoping that my retail license will remain retail as I plan to upgrade a little after skylake is released.



If you want to upgrade from a Windows 8 license you must install W8, upgrade, get your W10 key and only after that you'll be able to do a clean install of W10.

As for the status of the licences... MS hasn't been straigforward about that... they're using weird wording saying that W10 will remain "activated as long as the hardware is supported" which doesn't actually answer anything.

Remember that for the W10 preview activation you need to install with a Microsoft Account _*that has been registered on the Windows Insider Program*_.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 22, 2015)

Than i have to get this done on my laptop, and other places where i got Windows 10 installed.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 22, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> If you want to upgrade from a Windows 8 license you must install W8, upgrade, get your W10 key and only after that you'll be able to do a clean install of W10.
> 
> As for the status of the licences... MS hasn't been straigforward about that... they're using weird wording saying that W10 will remain "activated as long as the hardware is supported" which doesn't actually answer anything.
> 
> Remember that for the W10 preview activation you need to install with a Microsoft Account _*that has been registered on the Windows Insider Program*_.



Will have no install on a VM then upgrade. No big problem so long as they keys for win 10 are retail. All my w10 installs have MS IP accounts linked.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 22, 2015)

from Gabe Aul today : http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwi...changes-to-windows-10-insider-preview-builds/

well from the sounds of it, anyone who UPGRADED to windows 10 Preview wont have to do anything as it already has your Serial win 7/8.1 key logged.

The crux of it is this:


Do you want to continue as a Windows Insider and keep getting preview builds after 7/29?
Or do you want to upgrade your Genuine Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 system that has been getting Windows 10 Insider Preview builds to the 7/29 release and stop being an Insider?
“I want to continue as a Windows Insider!” If you want to continue as a Windows Insider past 7/29 there is nothing you need to do. You’re already opted in and receiving builds in the Fast or Slow ring depending upon your selection. This is prerelease software and is activated with a prerelease key. Each individual build will expire after a time, but you’ll continue to receive new builds so by the time an older prerelease build expires you’ll have received a new one. Since we’re continuing the Windows Insider Program you’ll be able to continue receiving builds and those builds will continue to be activated under the terms of the Windows Insider Program. We provide ISOs for these builds for recovery from any significant problems, but they are still pre-release software. As part of the program we’ll upgrade Insiders to what is for all intents and purposes the same build as what other customers will get on 7/29, but that will be just another build for Insiders, and those who stay in the program will simply get the next build after as well.

“I want to opt out of the Windows Insider Program on 7/29.” If you decide to opt-out of the program and upgrade to the 7/29 build you will be subject to exactly the same terms and conditions that govern the offer* that was extended to all Genuine Windows 7 and 8.1 customers. This is not a path to attain a license for Windows XP or Windows Vista systems. If your system upgraded from a Genuine Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 license it will remain activated, but if not, you will be required to roll back to your previous OS version or acquire a new Windows 10 license. If you do not roll back or acquire a new license the build will eventually expire.

It is our hope that the vast majority of Windows Insiders who have been with us since we announced the program last year will continue forward, and it was in that light that we authored the blog post about upcoming changes to the program. I regret that this caused confusion about who was or was not eligible for the Windows 10 upgrade offer, but hope that this helps to clarify.

Thanks,
g


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 22, 2015)

wait wait. will it be possible to do a clean win10 install if i have a win8 key????


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok. So I _will_ have to use my unused 7 COA/product key then. Since I upgraded from a "non-Genuine" 7 Pro 64. Got it. Or rather _had_ it. As I've known that from the get go. Well, I suspected so anyway.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 22, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> from Gabe Aul today : http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwi...changes-to-windows-10-insider-preview-builds/
> 
> well from the sounds of it, anyone who UPGRADED to windows 10 Preview wont have to do anything as it already has your Serial win 7/8.1 key logged.
> 
> ...



Wow, sounds like those who are bandwidth limited could be screwed, or find a internet cafe or library to get the needed ISO.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2015)

Any way to insert way a windows 7/8 key if you did a clean install?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 23, 2015)

Mussels said:


> Any way to insert way a windows 7/8 key if you did a clean install?



You install over your current OS then you be able to clean install.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2015)

AsRock said:


> You install over your current OS then you be able to clean install.



i did clean installs of the insider edition.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 23, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i did clean installs of the insider edition.



I think you'll have to install a licensed Win 7/8 on a VM, upgrade that to 10, extract the key then put it into windows 10 on the 29th.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2015)

silkstone said:


> I think you'll have to install a licensed Win 7/8 on a VM, upgrade that to 10, extract the key then put it into windows 10 on the 29th.



i've got spare hard drives, if you can tell me how to extract the key i'll just dual boot for that purpose.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 23, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i've got spare hard drives, if you can tell me how to extract the key i'll just dual boot for that purpose.



I'm guessing. I

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion - Product ID
*
Check that location on a windows 10 machine and it should tell you your preview key.
*
*


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 23, 2015)

silkstone said:


> I'm guessing. I
> 
> *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion - Product ID
> *
> Check that location on a windows 10 machine and it should tell you your preview key.


No, that only gives you the product ID, not the activation key 
There is software available to extract keys.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2015)

been what feels like a decade since i last used it, giving magical jellybean a try.

the installer includes some silly bloatware, but it has revealed my 'trial' key i used to install the ISO from the MS website, so it looks like it will do the job nicely.

i'll just have to throw a mechanical drive on my system(s) to do an upgrade install and steal the keys for the SSD's


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2015)

I looked at the agreement for signing up with this program and basically you agree to no privacy (identifying information is submitted), no stability (updates will be pushed to Insiders before anyone else), disclaimer for damaged hardware/operating system, etc.





I use my computer to use my computer, not fix Microsoft's shit.  I'll just pay for System Builder license and be happy.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 23, 2015)

This free Win10 for insiders is great. I was going to buy Win7 just for upgrading later to Win10 but it seems i can save some money now.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 23, 2015)

Laurijan said:


> This free Win10 for insiders is great. I was going to buy Win7 just for upgrading later to Win10 but it seems i can save some money now.



I put it on my Laptop to try out over the holiday. I'm hoping it's a simple matter of entering a valid Win10 key to opt out of the insider preview program.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 23, 2015)

If your wondering about the Microsoft Windows 10 being free for insiders here is a link with Microsoft explaining how that works:
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/22/8...o-explain-who-really-gets-windows-10-for-free

If you are part of the insider program you will receive a free copy of the OS so long as you keep allowing it to update to test builds/betas that are not public.  So essentially you are still testing the OS so you have the chance of running into a bug more than a normal copy not to mention the other attributes of the windows insider program.

Still not a bad deal overall for a free OS...


----------



## silkstone (Jun 23, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> If your wondering about the Microsoft Windows 10 being free for insiders here is a link with Microsoft explaining how that works:
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/22/8...o-explain-who-really-gets-windows-10-for-free
> 
> If you are part of the insider program you will receive a free copy of the OS so long as you keep allowing it to update to test builds/betas that are not public.  So essentially you are still testing the OS so you have the chance of running into a bug more than a normal copy not to mention the other attributes of the windows insider program.
> ...



Good deal for my HTPC and kids' laptop that are rarely used.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 23, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I never understood how that's legal, but yeah, it seems to be what they're gunning for.
> 
> I mean, why should a license vaporize because your hardware changed?


That only happens when 3 or more "devices" have changed on the machine. If you call up MS support, do phone activation, then talk to someone and explain to them that you have to replace hardware in your machine, they will give you the telephone activation code. Before I had access to a legitimate volume license, I had to do that almost every time I upgraded.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2015)

silkstone said:


> Good deal for my HTPC and kids' laptop that are rarely used.


I wouldn't advise that unless you want Microsoft spying on you and you like reinstalling Windows every second Tuesday of the month.  I wasn't in any beta programs and I've had Windows Update ravage computers before.  Hell, not that long ago, there was that update that broke all installers (there's a thread related to the AMD Catalyst Omega drivers about it).  The only systems I could see putting this on are those used for testing hardware too where Windows reinstalls is a common thing anyway.

If you elect to leave the testing program, your license is invalid.

It is not "free."  There's lots of strings attached and it can end up costing you a lot of time.  Time is money.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 23, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wouldn't advise that unless you want Microsoft spying on you and you like reinstalling Windows every second Tuesday of the month.  I wasn't in any beta programs and I've had Windows Update ravage computers before.  Hell, not that long ago, there was that update that broke all installers (there's a thread related to the AMD Catalyst Omega drivers about it).  The only systems I could see putting this on are those used for testing hardware too where Windows reinstalls is a common thing anyway.
> 
> If you elect to leave the testing program, your license is invalid.
> 
> It is not "free."  There's lots of strings attached and it can end up costing you a lot of time.  Time is money.



No biggie if one of them go down, I'll just keep regular images. It's better than paying a bunch for systems that are rarely used or pirating.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 24, 2015)

I kind of wish I could quit thinking about this. But I came up with some more annoying questions today, unfortunately. That I can't answer very easily. So here's my hypothetical:

Let's say I installed a fresh copy of 7 Pro from a brand new unopened OEM DVD(from Dell, or HP, etc.,  and available all over ebay). But I didn't activate it before upgrading to 10. Since I knew I didn't need to do that first(though I tried to anyways, see below). But I also know that I really have 2 product keys for 7. One I purchased separately from the OEM DVD, and the one on the DVD itself. Now I also know the product key on the DVD is basically useless. M$ knows you can find out what that product key is with free downloadable software, and they aren't letting you use it to activate your copy of windows anymore(I don't know for sure if they ever have, at least on hardware that didn't originally have that version of windows installed from the OEM, but it's still there regardless). I know for a fact the product key on my OEM 7 Pro DVD won't work for activation of 7 Pro on my PC, because I tried using it, and no go(probably because my hardware didn't originally have 7 installed on it from the OEM, but I can't say for sure). My questions are, have they changed their minds about that since I've upgraded to 10? Have they allowed that product key on the 7 OEM DVD to activate 10 now?

I have to ask because there appears to be something unusual occurring with my upgraded 10 install. Yesterday I jumped ship from the current build 10130 to the leaked build 10147. And having done my homework first, I noticed that many people are having to use a generic product key to activate it before being able to use it. This is new with build 10147, so far as I've gathered(wasn't required prior, it was automatic). So I printed the generic keys first, then went ahead an upgraded to 10147. Expecting to need a key at some point. But I didn't need to use one, build 10147 is already activated on my computer(somehow). Are the generic keys just for clean installs of build 10147 only? Did I not need to use a generic key to activate it because they've already used the key from the 7 OEM DVD to pre-activate me? Where am I at here? I'm not thinking of any way to answer these questions precisely. And like I said, I'm pretty sick of trying to figure it all out. So I'm asking you guys. Help me out here...please! Tell me what, if anything, you know about this. My brain hurts.

And no, I have no intentions of continuing as an insider after 7/29. I'm bailing out of the insider program ASAP. It's totally not worth having a half-broken PC all the time, just to get a free OS. I've had just about all of that I can take too. And yes, future 10 users, you're welcome for my time and patience beta testing for you what should turn out to be a fairly decent OS.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 24, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> I have to ask because there appears to be something unusual occurring with my upgraded 10 install. *Yesterday I jumped ship from the current build 10130 to the leaked build 10147. And having done my homework first, I noticed that many people are having to use a generic product key to activate it before being able to use it. *This is new with build 10147, so far as I've gathered(wasn't required prior, it was automatic). So I printed the generic keys first, then went ahead an upgraded to 10147. Expecting to need a key at some point. But I didn't need to use one, build 10147 is already activated on my computer(somehow). Are the generic keys just for clean installs of build 10147 only? Did I not need to use a generic key to activate it because they've already used the key from the 7 OEM DVD to pre-activate me? Where am I at here? I'm not thinking of any way to answer these questions precisely. And like I said, I'm pretty sick of trying to figure it all out. So I'm asking you guys. Help me out here...please! Tell me what, if anything, you know about this. My brain hurts.
> 
> And no, I have no intentions of continuing as an insider after 7/29. I'm bailing out of the insider program ASAP. It's totally not worth having a half-broken PC all the time, just to get a free OS. I've had just about all of that I can take too. And yes, future 10 users, you're welcome for my time and patience beta testing for you what should turn out to be a fairly decent OS.


The free upgrade is for testers with an insider account that was registered before build 10130.  From what I understand.....

To be on the insider hub you need to log in to Windows with an MS account, I guess they'll send keys through email or something


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 24, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> The free upgrade applies to beta testers who have an MS insider account and were registered before build 10130.  To be on the insider hub you need to log in to Windows with an MS account.


Done, and done.

BTW, you can't even log on to build 10147 without being signed in to your M$ account. You need to log on with your M$ account password just to use it. Every time you start/restart/log off/sign out your PC it's password time now.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 24, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> Done, and done.
> 
> BTW, you can't even log on to build 10147 without being signed in to your M$ account. You need to log on with your M$ account password just to use it. Every time you start/restart/log off/sign out your PC it's password time now.


You can log in with either a local account or your MS account, the insider login is just if you want access the hub.  But as long as your part of the insider program before 10130 you should be all good.... 

Edit: Just gonna double check on that....brb

Yeah you can still switch, .....go to user accounts and change sign in to local...  You may be right though about first signing in with an MS account this build. 

Tbh I can't remember how I first logged on.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok, you might be right there. I can't recall exactly what they told me yesterday about all that. All I can remember is "please enter your M$ account password so we can verify some damn thing or another, then give us your email address twice, so we send you an email with a security code, which you'll need to enter here, to further verify some damn thing or another". And I don't know what other passwords I have besides my M$ account password, which definitely works to log on to build 10147. And I'm pretty sure also verifies that I'm part of the insider program. As I wouldn't be able to use any previous builds(since an M$ account/insider program membership is a prerequisite), and I can't log on to build 10147, without it. I don't believe there's any difference between having an M$ account and participating in the insider program, other than using a W10 preview build or not using one. I didn't actually sign up for the insider program, I signed up for an M$ account. Which in turn, allowed me to become part of the insider program by default. I believe this to be true also because I just went to the windows home page, already signed in to my M$ account because I'm using build 10147 to do so, and I(without entering any other password first) saw this:



> *Welcome back, Insider*
> 
> *Thanks for being part of the program and helping shape Windows 10.*



Anyways, none of this is answering my questions. But I think we both know that.

Maybe this does though.









> This chart, inspired and expanded upon from this original chart by Amit Agarwal, spells everything out so you know exactly where you stand. If you have a legitimate copy of Windows 7, 8, or 8.1, you’re all set to get a free upgrade and you can reserve it now. If you’re running the Windows 10 preview, and it was installed over a valid license of Windows 7, 8, or 8.1, you also have access to the free upgrade. If you’re running anything older than Windows 7, or installed the Windows 10 preview beta without a previous license, you’ll have to fork over the $119 for the standard edition or $199 for the Pro edition. You can, however, continue to use further betas of Windows 10 no matter what.
> 
> And if Microsoft changes their mind again, we’ll be sure to update this flowchart as soon as possible.


http://lifehacker.com/find-out-if-you-get-a-free-upgrade-to-windows-10-with-t-1713466323

I say maybe, because I'm still wondering about usage of the product key on the OEM 7 DVD. Good? Or still no good?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 24, 2015)

if you  do nothing and continue to run the windows insider builds you will always have a 'activated' copy of windows 
if you want to move to the "stable" channel then you will require a key ... 
its that simple folks


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 24, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> if you  do nothing and continue to run the windows insider builds you will always have a 'activated' copy of windows
> if you want to move to the "stable" channel then you will require a key ...
> its that simple folks


Oh if only it were that simple...

A key yes. But what kind of key? The one on the COA sticker? Or the one "hidden" on the OEM DVD? Does it matter which? I think I'm gonna go throw up now...


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 24, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> Oh if only it were that simple...
> 
> A key yes. But what kind of key? The one on the COA sticker? Or the one "hidden" on the OEM DVD? Does it matter which? I think I'm gonna go throw up now...


your inability to read is quiet astounding
ANY "genuine" activated copy of windows 7 or 8 / 8.1  is eligible for the upgrade


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 24, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> Ok, you might be right there. I can't recall exactly what they told me yesterday about all that. All I can remember is "please enter your M$ account password so we can verify some damn thing or another, then give us your email address twice, so we send you an email with a security code, which you'll need to enter here, to further verify some damn thing or another". And I don't know what other passwords I have besides my M$ account password, which definitely works to log on to build 10147. And I'm pretty sure also verifies that I'm part of the insider program. As I wouldn't be able to use any previous builds(since an M$ account/insider program membership is a prerequisite), and I can't log on to build 10147, without it. I don't believe there's any difference between having an M$ account and participating in the insider program, other than using a W10 preview build or not using one. I didn't actually sign up for the insider program, I signed up for an M$ account. Which in turn, allowed me to become part of the insider program by default. I believe this to be true also because I just went to the windows home page, already signed in to my M$ account because I'm using build 10147 to do so, and I(without entering any other password first) saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one box missing in that flow chart is "are you part of the insider program?"    Insider preview builds and insider accounts are mutually exclusive.

I read testers with insider accounts will get a retail version without needing 7 or 8.   I mean think about it; how many test analysts run everything in VMWare...?  lol    It's only logical....

I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 24, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> your inability to read is quiet astounding
> ANY "genuine" activated copy of windows 7 or 8 / 8.1  is eligible for the upgrade


You're probably right. I'm just way overthinking it I guess. I couldn't activate it, thus making it "genuine", with the key on the DVD. So that answers that then.

Thanks for the 

What I'm still wondering now is, how come it's so pleasurable to be berated by you? It makes me giggle every time.  Again, it's like hearing it from a senile old fart or something. I just can't quite find a way to take it very seriously. It's just too cute like that I suppose.

BTW, there's someone else here that isn't reading things very thoroughly too you know. Why don't you pick on him...for a change? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 24, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> You're probably right. I'm just way overthinking it I guess. I couldn't activate it, thus making it "genuine", with the key on the DVD. So that answers that then.
> 
> Thanks for the
> 
> What I'm still wondering now is, how come it's so pleasurable to be berated by you? It makes me giggle every time.  Again, it's like hearing it from a senile old fart or something. I just can't quite find a way to take it very seriously. It's just too cute like that I suppose.


Well you missed an absolute classic post by him over at Guru.... 
My God that was hilarious_, _well it wasn't really at the time since Hilbert banned me but but later on I realised how funny the situation was...  Right OneMoar? 

I guess u had to be there really...


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 27, 2016)

Soo.... what was that post? Obviously a manual attempt, as the messages were different. Threat? or Pirate?


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 27, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Soo.... what was that post? Obviously a manual attempt, as the messages were different. Threat? or Pirate?


Someone linking to a dodgy google profile with loads of links to dodgy places to get dodgy codes for windows and other microsoft products, looked more fake than that sun tan lotion crap you buy in a bottle.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2016)

typical spammer, nothing to see here citizen, move along.


----------

